# Discussion on Specific Authors & Books > Author List: >  xlwoo's bio

## xlwoo

Retired, living now in NJ. A bilingual writer and poet, who have published 4 books in Chinese and 2 books in translation of Chinese classics into English, and 10 books in English, which are Kungfu Masters, detective story, Useful Strategies in Everyday Life, self-help, Empress Dowager Cixi and Empress Wu the Great, Two Republics in China, Secrets of Red China, history books, Adventure of an American Girl in Ancient China, fantastic novel, Old Shanghai and Clash of Revolution, biography, and Poetic Gems and Short Stories, etc. You can check them all on amazon.com under the pen name X. L. Woo. The writer's name is in American Who's Who by Congress library.

----------

